# ~Cougar IN LOVE~



## yellowrose1985 (Jun 20, 2012)

I met this guy at work. We kinda hit it off. But I get so many mixed signs from him, that I dont know what to do. I am currently married and in a unhappy marriage but I am trying to stick it out for the kids that are in High School. The guy knows some of the story of my unhappy marriage, for he is 15yrs younger than me. But age doesnt seem to be and issue. Its like sometimes he will come around me and other times I feel like I have to go find him. I sometimes wonder if he is afraid of rejection, could he be seeing someone else, afraid deep down of the age gap diffrence. (For i look more his age than my own). Why do men become distant. Sometimes when I feel like he is distant I will call him in his office and he will talk to me and doesnt try and cut me short. He will always park is car someplace near me at work. We have never gone out, outside of work, for I am still afraid myself to step forward with him but so want to. But he sends mixed signals to me. I want to know I will be more than a one night stand to him. Advice Please??


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

My advice is to go hit up the doc cool forum instead.

Peace out!!!


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

You want advice on how to cheat on your husband?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Bottled Up said:


> My advice is to go hit up the doc cool forum instead.
> 
> Peace out!!!


Sigh....gonna be a LONG summer, huh?

I concur. Unless you intend to actually stop this abhorrent behavior and work on your marriage, go to the above mentioned forum to get sympathy and affair advice...because this forum isn't about how to get your lover to notice you, when you are MARRIED TO SOMEONE ELSE!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No one here will tell you or help you cheat on your husband.

Be a big girl and leave your husband and divorce him.

This is a PRO-marriage site. There are other sites out there for your 'stories'.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Bottled Up said:


> My advice is to go hit up the doc cool forum instead.
> 
> Peace out!!!


Never heard of that forum before, and just looked. That's pretty gross.


----------



## yellowrose1985 (Jun 20, 2012)

Please help me. I am new to this site. What is the DOC Cool forum??


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Really? Sure, he wants to marry you. He doesnt care that your 15 years older and have 2 kids close to his age. Heck, he can go chase hotties with them when hes bored with you. What do you think he wants from you? Really? Wake up.

If you want advice on how to save your marriage, or realize exactly what damage an affair does to everyone around you, I hope you stay and read a while. Stop what you are doing.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe coming here to ask for advice on how to enable/move forward in your affair is a mistake. I'd suggest you move on.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Jun 7, 2012)

You are using him. You want him to be there for you when you leave your H, or you hope an affair will force your H to leave you. People don't like being used.

Suck it up and deal with the rotten marriage, one way or another.


----------



## yellowrose1985 (Jun 20, 2012)

Im not saying it will not and can not work. My own dad married a woman 20 years younger than him and they have been married 20yrs. I myself am married to a man 10 years younger than me and we have been married 15years. so yes it can work.


----------

